# uk tax issues for retired



## palace-eagles (Aug 14, 2014)

I am a uk non resident recently retired in Germany.
I will be receiving my uk pension in a german bank and receive uk private pension income in a uk bank. I have just received a letter from one of these pensions stating uk customs have told them to apply my income with the tax code 686L . Questions...

1) why 686L and not full tax relief of 10,000 gbp. per anum
2) does double taxation treaty apply for private pensions.

Hope some tax wizzard can help.

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you have another income source in the UK or get a lump sum with the pension?


----------



## palace-eagles (Aug 14, 2014)

*tax issues*

Yes, I have received a lump sums with the insurances.


----------



## palace-eagles (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes I received a lump sum and baught a SIPP which provides income. I have also a cash lump sum which is invested as cash in uk bank ...I will be receiving income as well from this pension.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Then that is likely why, your tax allowance will be split between the income sources.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't forget any monies coming into a german bank accountis liable for german tax as well


----------

